# Pond Plants in the winter



## The Pond Digger

In the fall I suggest that you trim your perennial aquatic plants that begin going dormant as the weather begins to cool. You may think that your aquatic plants aren't dying, but aren't! 

They may turn yellow or brown as they go dormant however more often than not, they are not dying! In extremely cold areas (i.e. Minnesota) you may need to treat you tropical pond plants as annuals and replace them each year.

At any rate, you should trim back any yellowing leaves on your aquatic plants to prevent the fall out debris from building in the bottom of your pond over the winter.

*This preventative pond care will help reduce algae problems.*


----------

